# When to switch to layer feed



## mikephx (Nov 18, 2015)

So the girls are now 15 weeks and 3 days old!! It's about time to buy a new bag of food as they're getting low, but I was wondering if it's too soon to take them off the chick starter/grower and put them on a layer? I am currently feeding Naturesmart chick starter/grower and am looking to buy the naturesmart layer pellet (or should I stick with the crumble?). Any advise is appreciated! Also, is it too soon to introduce oyster shell??


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

They are well ready for layer feed or all flock. If you go with all flock you will need to put oyster shell out for extra calcium. It really doesnt matter whether you go with crumbe or pellet. They're old enough to handle either.


----------



## mikephx (Nov 18, 2015)

Do I need the oyster shell with the layer?


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

It's always good to have oyster shells on the side.They know when they need it. Nutrena Naturewise recommends switching to layer feed at 16 weeks,not sure if it's the same for their Naturesmart line.
Me personally i would get the layer feed.At 16 weeks mix half of the starer with half the layer until you're out of the starter then go with just the layer.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I've used both crumble and pellet food and have come to the conclusion that there's less waste with the pellets,but do mix it in the starter mix so their digestive systems get use to the new food and they know the pellets are food,too.Have you given them gravel,too?


----------



## mikephx (Nov 18, 2015)

Perfect! Just picked up a bag of oyster shell now headed to my feed store for the layer pellets. Yes they do have grit that I spread across the ground inside the coop run. I do that about once a week.


----------

